# Let’s See Your Felt Advertising Items!



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 25, 2021)

Vitalic beanie!


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 25, 2021)

Iver Johnson Beanie


----------



## kreika (Aug 25, 2021)

No cool beanies but I have a fuzzy Morrow flag.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

Pierce:


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2021)

Note the felt pennants hanging in the display window of the dealership. ^



Also hanging from the handlebar of the bicycle on top of the sidecar. ^



My 1923 Indian model 131-T was originally purchased from R.L. Jim Clark’s Indian dealership, so you can imagine my excitement when one of these old pennants showed up on eBay.
Oh yeah!
I’ll take that!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 27, 2021)

Catalog reference: love the “excuse my dust” pendant.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 27, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1468373



I love your Fisk Bicycle Club pendant Marty!  Doing some research it appears they put out at least three different versions.  Norman Rockwell did many of the ads for Fisk.  Someone has compiled a 78 page article about the different ads, photographs, etc which is fabulous.  It is digitally housed by the University of Barcelona as a digitial archive.  The below link allows the 78 pages to be downloaded quickly in PDF format for easy viewing.
23. FISK TIRES AND THE SLEEPY BOY SHOWING FISK OFF ...​http://diposit.ub.edu › dspace › bitstream


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 27, 2021)

Here is one of the Norman Rockwell advertisements:


----------



## catfish (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## dasberger (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 27, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I love your Fisk Bicycle Club pendant Marty!  Doing some research it appears they put out at least three different versions.  Norman Rockwell did many of the ads for Fisk.  Someone has compiled a 78 page article about the different ads, photographs, etc which is fabulous.  It is digitally housed by the University of Barcelona as a digitial archive.  The below link allows the 78 pages to be downloaded quickly in PDF format for easy viewing.
> 23. FISK TIRES AND THE SLEEPY BOY SHOWING FISK OFF ...​http://diposit.ub.edu › dspace › bitstream



Fantastic link, Brant!
Thanks for posting that.
I like this WWI era advertisement.



Note; the felt pennant hanging from the handlebar.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 29, 2021)

Hearsey Tires from Indiana. Hearsey was first a bicycle man.  He was the first person to hire Major Taylor.  Does anyone own a Hearsey bicycle?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 5, 2021)

Flying Merkel and G & J tires:


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 5, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Hearsey Tires from Indiana. Hearsey was first a bicycle man.  He was the first person to hire Major Taylor.  Does anyone own a Hearsey bicycle?
> 
> View attachment 1469386











I also have a 1899 catalog. And have seen one badge


----------



## bicyclerNY (Sep 20, 2021)

Fisk Bicycle Club Beanie


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 24, 2021)

1915 Bicycle News:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 10, 2022)

The newest addition; these Morrow pendants came in a variety of colors.


----------



## chitown (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 10, 2022)

Everytime I see those felt beanies I think of this great old photo.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 14, 2022)

From a 1912 Motorcycle Illustrated magazine:


----------



## dasberger (Apr 14, 2022)

Not mine but different version of Morrow I came across


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 28, 2022)

NIB!


----------



## Tiffany Browne (May 10, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Hearsey Tires from Indiana. Hearsey was first a bicycle man.  He was the first person to hire Major Taylor.  Does anyone own a Hearsey bicycle?
> 
> View attachment 1469386



Hearsey was the 2nd person to hire Major Taylor, after Hay and Willits, but still very important to Major and to Indianapolis bicycle history! Thanks for sharing this. I saw one like it on eBay last year, and even the Hearsey descendants were floored at how much it went for!


----------



## chitown (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 9, 2022)

This one  is at the Velocipede Museum in Newburgh, New York.


----------



## BikemanDan (Dec 13, 2022)

Tiffany Browne said:


> Hearsey was the 2nd person to hire Major Taylor, after Hay and Willits, but still very important to Major and to Indianapolis bicycle history! Thanks for sharing this. I saw one like it on eBay last year, and even the Hearsey descendants were floored at how much it went for!



how old was the Major before working for Hearsey? i thought i seen somewhere that he was 14 when hired by Hearsey?


----------



## Tiffany Browne (Dec 13, 2022)

BikemanDan said:


> how old was the Major before working for Hearsey? i thought i seen somewhere that he was 14 when hired by Hearsey?



This is debatable after really scrutinizing the timeline he suggests in his autobiography. He was not yet 12 when he went to work for Hay & Willits, and if my theory is correct, he was just shy of 13 when he went to work for Hearsey. Unfortunately, some of this minutiae may never be known for sure because of the understandably garbled memories Major shares of his childhood, versus corroborating evidence.


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 14, 2022)

Cliffs Early Local bicycle shop Beanie
( thanks to Bricycle )
DeSoto Auto Beanie


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2022)




----------

